# Smoked Irish Soda Bread w/ qview



## wutang (Mar 23, 2009)

I made some Irish soda bread to go along with the irish stew I made.

Here is a link to the recipe I used. Since I have never made soda bread I followed it exactly (you should have seen the inferno in my sfb to keep my offset smoker at 375F)
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,174,...250194,00.html

After kneading the dough


Ready for the smoker


All done and brushed with butter.


Cut a wedge of the soda bread and served with the Irish Stew and a Guinness


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Mmmm... Wutang! Looks wonderful!


----------



## bassman (Mar 23, 2009)

Good looking bread.  Looks like it easy to make, too.


----------



## pignit (Mar 23, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## ronp (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice looking stew and bread. Yum.


----------



## wutang (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, it was easy to make. And it is a nice dense bread to sop up the stew with. Good stuff.


----------



## grothe (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice Wutang!! Stew looks great too!!


----------

